# crestie thread



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

hi i searched on all the threads and i couldnt find a crestie thread so here is mine








sorry having pic probs at the moment but im sure you will post yours


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

some on need some pics for the crestie thread


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wheres all the crestie peeps gone?

heres my first ever homemade baby crestie, incubated at room temperature too.










cute eh?



can anyone tell me where you get the squeeze sauce bottle from to keep cgd in the fridge from please?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you, i needed someone to start this thread :notworthy: i think you can get the squeezy thing from the internet but im not entirely sure


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ll try fleabay............mixing it all up when you have a `few` is getting to be a pain.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

my uncle has lots of them, he uses an empty heinz ketchup bottle


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> can anyone tell me where you get the squeeze sauce bottle from to keep cgd in the fridge from please?


Squeeze Bottle : victory:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Baby hatching










The clutchmates










My favourite hatchling so far this year

A crestie thread :flrt: How exciting


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

philo said:


> my uncle has lots of them, he uses an empty heinz ketchup bottle


 
EUuuugh heinz, got none of that vile stuff here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lovin` the pinner, very nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Julie&James said:


> image
> 
> Baby hatching
> 
> ...












I love this picture :no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> 
> I love this picture :no1:


Looks like a mini dinosaur - cute


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> 
> I love this picture :no1:


 me too so sweet !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

So everyone what are you all up to, planning for the kempton show?


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

oddball now 









oddball last year when we first got her 









my stud of a male Sockets


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

viperd said:


> oddball now
> image
> 
> oddball last year when we first got her
> ...


Odball is looking awesome now :mf_dribble: lovely orange colouration
And just realized sockets is on a sock XD


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> So everyone what are you all up to, planning for the kempton show?


Sadly we are not going now, it's a bit to far and childcare has become somawhat of an issue too


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Odball is looking awesome now :mf_dribble: lovely orange colouration
> And just realized sockets is on a sock XD


sat on ginnerones foot and he sat there for ages dunno how though :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

viperd said:


> Sadly we are not going now, it's a bit to far and childcare has become somawhat of an issue too


Aww that's not good  still if its any constellation I'm not going either :lol2: I be needing the monies for ze new addition :whistling2:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

ooh lunch time


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Aww that's not good  still if its any constellation I'm not going either :lol2: I be needing the monies for ze new addition :whistling2:


Ooh what new addtion ????


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

viperd said:


> sat on ginnerones foot and he sat there for ages dunno how though :whistling2:


Haha, funny thing is it looks like he is wearing the exact same socks as me :gasp:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

viperd said:


> Ooh what new addtion ????


One of the mossy variety :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

I spy with my little eye.....


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

I'll add some pic's of my iccle marmalade later on gotta get somat done now !!


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

hi crestie peeps, im making a quarantine enclosure out of a 20 litre rub, how many holes will i need to drill and on what sides ? thanks, if you think its too small its for a hatchling
any replies will be appreciated :2thumb:
phil


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m not up on rub sizes but is 20l a bit big for a hatchling?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m not up on rub sizes but is 20l a bit big for a hatchling?


Just a little :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

be a bit cream-crackered by the time its hiked over to the grub methinks?

:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> be a bit cream-crackered by the time its hiked over to the grub methinks?
> 
> :lol2:


Haha, it could write a diary....

"Day 57, It has been over a week since I last saw a glimpse of food, my thoughts have now turned to reaching the summit where I hope there will be some fresh CGD and a box of locusts. I just hope its the old version"









... Yes I have too much time on my hands :whistling2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Haha, it could write a diary....
> 
> "Day 57, It has been over a week since I last saw a glimpse of food, my thoughts have now turned to reaching the summit where I hope there will be some fresh CGD and a box of locusts. I just hope its the old version"
> 
> ...


:lol2: its not that big, its just a tall one,
day 58, i have spotted some food and a bowl of meal worms, oh damn it its the new version and the mealies are dead because i have been on the other side of the viv for too long, i am going to set up camp here as i will get a daily supply of food,


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

philo said:


> :lol2: its not that big, its just a tall one,
> day 58, i have spotted some food and a bowl of meal worms, oh damn it its the new version and the mealies are dead because i have been on the other side of the viv for too long, i am going to set up camp here as i will get a daily supply of food,


Is it wrong for me to imagine a mini campsite complete with a campfire and tent :hmm:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you need to get out more :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

no not at all in fact i shall make one before his arrival, maybe out of card :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a teepeee shaped hide.

weird


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

I was picturing the same Chris! And the crestie has some camoflage gear on!


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I have just got home to two new hatchlings!!!!!!


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

awwwww :flrt: please post pics on the mighty crestie thread :flrt::flrt::flrt: your lucky mine havent hatched just yet but i can see them moving inside


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

it seems everyones breeding their cresties, mine are only bubba's themselves so will be a while before i breed 

anyone near tamworth and good at sexing cresties? one of mine is 7months and the other 5months. cheers


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

These are my son's two, top notch wee dudes. Me thinks i will be getting some more for me self this time. Bred by Biohazard156 on here Thanks Anna.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> it seems everyones breeding their cresties, mine are only bubba's themselves so will be a while before i breed
> 
> anyone near tamworth and good at sexing cresties? one of mine is 7months and the other 5months. cheers


Where have you been hiding??


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Where have you been hiding??


what d'ya mean? :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> it seems everyones breeding their cresties, mine are only bubba's themselves so will be a while before i breed
> 
> anyone near tamworth and good at sexing cresties? one of mine is 7months and the other 5months. cheers


i need help sexing mine too, 
shall we kidnap purple-vixen?

:lol2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i need help sexing mine too,
> shall we kidnap purple-vixen?
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: just found this link, Sexing crested geckos: HOW TO - Gecko Resource Forums hope i help and if i did tell me what sex you've got : victory:


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

i just put two eggs in the incubator. so excited  now the long wait till they hatch


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

can u post pics of the parents and the eggs, because it is the crestie thread


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah im sure thats possible. ill try and do it later this evening


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

philo said:


> awwwww :flrt: please post pics on the mighty crestie thread :flrt::flrt::flrt: your lucky mine havent hatched just yet but i can see them moving inside


Here they are....

MP1
















This little one hatched yesterday

MP2








This little one hatched an hour ago and is what we have been waiting for, plain with spots


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

WANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its red with spots, how perfect is that? :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

philo said:


> :lol2: just found this link, Sexing crested geckos: HOW TO - Gecko Resource Forums hope i help and if i did tell me what sex you've got : victory:


nice thought, but i have problems with my eyesight, i have to have help sexing my leos, so i have absolutletly no hope with cresties!


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

They're all so cute!!!

Couple of pics of my new babies...... ( rubbish blackberry cam!!  )



















Number 3 will be coming on Friday!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i need help sexing mine too,
> shall we kidnap purple-vixen?
> 
> :lol2:


now this sounds like a plan!!


philo said:


> :lol2: just found this link, Sexing crested geckos: HOW TO - Gecko Resource Forums hope i help and if i did tell me what sex you've got : victory:


i shall have a nosey and see what i can work out :2thumb:


----------



## carps (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are mine, 3 year old charlie:















And a little dude i acquired today that i've named Milo:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

How is everybodys cresties doing in the heat?
Not noticed any change in mine at all, I think someone forgot to tell him that he is a crestie and ment to drop dead at temps like this:lol2:


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine are doing fine, the heat hasn't affected them at all, but I have a fan going all day in the room they are in.


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

These are my eggs 








Mum








Dad








I cannot wait :flrt:
Got 2 more but no pics to hand...


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> How is everybodys cresties doing in the heat?
> Not noticed any change in mine at all, I think someone forgot to tell him that he is a crestie and ment to drop dead at temps like this:lol2:


 
mine are doing just fine too : victory:

drinking more but thats to be expected, it certainly doesnt affect their sleeping like it does mine!


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

If you would EVER part with dad..pleeease let me know! He is stunning!!


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

ReptileLady said:


> If you would EVER part with dad..pleeease let me know! He is stunning!!


Haha NEVER!!!
Hoping to get a plain dal from him at some point. :2thumb:

oh and theres alredy a waiting list lol


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn..knew it! haha

Good luck with the plans though! If they come out like him Id certainly be interested


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

ReptileLady said:


> Damn..knew it! haha
> 
> Good luck with the plans though! If they come out like him Id certainly be interested


Thanks 
will keep you in mind!


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

my female ella










and my male long johnson


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

if you make up cgd ad put it the fridge how long does it last?

also how often do you guys feed ur cresties cgd?

my eggs









female-batlady
















male-scorchio


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

kizzy21_uk said:


> if you make up cgd ad put it the fridge how long does it last?
> 
> also how often do you guys feed ur cresties cgd?
> 
> ...



nice looking cresties. i make fresh cgd every other day and leave it in the viv


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

yer thats wat i have been doing just someoen mentioned a sqeezy bottle i was interested.

and thank u for the nice comments.x


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

Loving all the stunning Cresties :2thumb:

I, too have 2 eggs on day 27 of incubation with more due in the next few days (she really is huge...lol)

This is my female Aura

















This is my stunning male Flash, courtesy of Sarasin at Rhac Shack


















Hope you like : victory:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is one of mine :2thumb:










I must get some more pics, i dont seem to have many of them :blush:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

so cute ant.x


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

theres so many gorgeous cresties :flrt: in fact i've never saw an unpretty crestie!



my attempts at sexing have failed miserably! turns out my camera is pants for things like this unless anyone has super hero vision that is :whistling2:

did get a cute pic of my youngest tho :flrt:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Julie&James said:


> I have just got home to two new hatchlings!!!!!!


Wooo


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone that wants a go at sexing, get yourself a x30 loupe with a LED light, then just look for pores : victory: After about 7g I can usually see them but they can sometimes appear a few grams after that. You can get them off fleabay or from the Pangea website : victory:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Wooo


wooo post pics soon
:2thumb::no1::blush::notworthy::bash::bash::bash::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Anyone that wants a go at sexing, get yourself a x30 loupe with a LED light, then just look for pores : victory: After about 7g I can usually see them but they can sometimes appear a few grams after that. You can get them off fleabay or from the Pangea website : victory:


 
i is still blind, cant see pores an my year old cresties, even if you lit them up with floodlights.

:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i is still blind, cant see pores an my year old cresties, even if you lit them up with floodlights.
> 
> :devil:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: Ever considered glasses? 

Or binoculars


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have some, i just get into trouble when i get up in the morning and i cant see to find them................

:mf_dribble:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

well then post some good pics on here and i will sex them for you, ive got 20 20 vision provedby the opticion


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

philo said:


> well then post some good pics on here and i will sex them for you, ive got 20 20 vision provedby the opticion


Well I have 21 21 vision so neer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jasminee (May 26, 2010)

*Stevie*

Stevie 



























http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-picture99545-stevie-cgd-his-her-eyelash.jpg


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well I have 21 21 vision so neer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: prove it,
im going to twycross zoo tomorrow, has anyone been there before and what are the reps like there, is it any good


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

okay lets have a competition to see whos the least competetive Trying to win at this will make you lose. Trying to lose makes you win which makes you lose. Not trying at all makes you lose which makes you win which makes you lose.
so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

:crazy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its full of vile monkeys, its not far from me, can you sex my cresties from there with your fantastic vision ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> okay lets have a competition to see whos the least competetive Trying to win at this will make you lose. Trying to lose makes you win which makes you lose. Not trying at all makes you lose which makes you win which makes you lose.
> so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


OK:whistling2:

You on acid??


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

darwin2 said:


> theres so many gorgeous cresties :flrt: in fact i've never saw an unpretty crestie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At a guess i would say female - would depend on how old it is, it can take between 12-18 months for the pores/genital pouch to be visable, so i wouldnt guarentee it unless it was seen to be mating and then produces eggs.

oh and now its time to tease you all


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Two that i,m selling as one has turned out to be male and the other to make space for the babies i,m expecting as i currently have 8 eggs cooking 

the male - a nice partial pin










and the other one which we think it might be female - an extreme harley, partial pin










And finally my male Snow Camo, Tigger


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Gorgeous! Loving the harley


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

tigger79 said:


> Two that i,m selling as one has turned out to be male and the other to make space for the babies i,m expecting as i currently have 8 eggs cooking
> 
> the male - a nice partial pin
> 
> ...


 
Oooh I like Tigger :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

tigger79 said:


> Two that i,m selling as one has turned out to be male and the other to make space for the babies i,m expecting as i currently have 8 eggs cooking
> 
> the male - a nice partial pin
> 
> ...



LOVE! the partial! :mf_dribble:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

how much does the extreme harley partial pin cost ?
wait how much do they all cost ? :mf_dribble:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Spotteh my little dal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

philo said:


> :gasp: prove it,


You obviously missed the batman symbol at the very bottom, not many people see it as they think its a full stop :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> its full of vile monkeys, its not far from me, can you sex my cresties from there with your fantastic vision ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well I would if you held her (wishful thinking lol) up in the air :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

i want sum of these with real x30 lenses so i can pin them down with both hands! Maybe a light on top haha!











(i dont literally pin my cresties down):2thumb:


----------



## Shortie123 (May 11, 2010)

Just came across this thread.... Thought I'd join in. 

I've only had duo for five days and it is true love. He was hatched in April and weighs 2grams.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well I would if you held her (wishful thinking lol) up in the air :whistling2: :lol2:


lol, not enough hands, i have a few that need sexing, theres gotta be at least one girlie in there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Rachelsands said:


> i want sum of these with real x30 lenses so i can pin them down with both hands! Maybe a light on top haha!
> image
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:



Shortie123 said:


> Just came across this thread.... Thought I'd join in.
> 
> I've only had duo for five days and it is true love. He was hatched in April and weighs 2grams.
> 
> ...


Very cute little dude :2thumb:



pigglywiggly said:


> lol, not enough hands, i have a few that need sexing, theres gotta be at least one girlie in there!


That logic tends to end with 1 crestie being female and the rest being male :lol2:


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


what?? i think i'd look VERY perfessional!!

:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Rachelsands said:


> what?? i think i'd look VERY perfessional!!
> 
> :lol2:


Bwhahahaha, more like harry potter


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwhahahaha, more like harry potter



hahaha!!.........your only jelous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Haha yep, I've heard it a very desirable look :lol2:


----------



## jesus christ (Jul 3, 2010)

were's all the crested geckos at


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone trying the Clark's Gecko diet out?? Might as well get the 1oz sample for the cost of the postage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Anyone trying the Clark's Gecko diet out?? Might as well get the 1oz sample for the cost of the postage.


Lots of people are : victory: I've got some on order but paypal is playing up :bash:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Lots of people are : victory:


That they are, That they are:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> That they are, That they are:whistling2:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/545999-clarks-gecko-diet-thank-everyone.html :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/545999-clarks-gecko-diet-thank-everyone.html :whistling2:


I know, read it this morning before any replies were made to it.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Anyone trying the Clark's Gecko diet out?? Might as well get the 1oz sample for the cost of the postage.


 just seen the thread think i may try some !!!!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

philo said:


> how much does the extreme harley partial pin cost ?
> wait how much do they all cost ? :mf_dribble:


If you are interested then here is the ad for my two

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/546181-crested-geckos-sale.html


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> image
> 
> Spotteh my little dal.



Gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

fankoos : victory:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

Yay, my little princess Aura is in the middle of laying me some more eggs!!!! : victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i have just ordered some clarks diet see how they like this one.xxx


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> i have just ordered some clarks diet see how they like this one.xxx


Me also:2thumb:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

*introducing my baby asbo !!!*

marmalade shedding last night !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

viperd said:


> marmalade shedding last night !!!
> image
> image


Aww nice little hoodie :lol2:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

so so cute this is MS2 !!! now called marmalade !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

viperd said:


> so so cute this is MS2 !!! now called marmalade !!


*Tries to remember if he held MS2 or not* Damn my terrible memory :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

tigger79 said:


> At a guess i would say female - would depend on how old it is, it can take between 12-18 months for the pores/genital pouch to be visable, so i wouldnt guarentee it unless it was seen to be mating and then produces eggs.
> 
> oh and now its time to tease you all


he/she's 5months old and 7grams. any chance you can tell what riff-raff is for me?
at 5nd half months old, around 9grams i think.








last week, 7months old and 11grams.








i apologise for the poor pic quality, riff-raff didn't want his/her was being awkward last night too which didnt help!

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> he/she's 5months old and 7grams. any chance you can tell what riff-raff is for me?
> at 5nd half months old, around 9grams i think.
> image
> last week, 7months old and 11grams.
> ...


Can't really tell from those pictures :whistling2: looks like there is a slight bulge there but I can't guarantee that


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Can't really tell from those pictures :whistling2: looks like there is a slight bulge there but I can't guarantee that


 
pics are pretty pants i know :lol2:

i thought there was a bulge too but its not changed at in not far off 2 months. infact looking at him/her now theres nothing obvious at all. guess i'll either have to invest in a loupe or borrow my neighbours camera.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got a x20 loupe if you want to have a lookie


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i got a x20 loupe if you want to have a lookie


oooooooooooooo that would be great :2thumb:

just had a look at them on pangea and the postage is not far off twice the cost of the loupe itself!

i'll have to pop up at some point, no more piggies tho!! last time i was back almost every week for another lil one!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> oooooooooooooo that would be great :2thumb:
> 
> just had a look at them on pangea and the postage is not far off twice the cost of the loupe itself!
> 
> i'll have to pop up at some point, no more piggies tho!! last time i was back almost every week for another lil one!!


I got mine when I ordered some other stuff from there (CGD which is now useless :lol2 I think they sell the same ones on ebay with cheaper postage


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I got mine when I ordered some other stuff from there (CGD which is now useless :lol2 I think they sell the same ones on ebay with cheaper postage


i'll go visit pigglywiggly and her farmyard of animals lol

out of curiosity why is your cgd now useless?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

`cause since the recipe was changed none will eat it!!!!

( and me zoo`s thinning out at an alarming rate, you`d be shocked )

:sad:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> `cause since the recipe was changed none will eat it!!!!
> 
> ( and me zoo`s thinning out at an alarming rate, you`d be shocked )
> 
> :sad:


 
shows how long its been since i've been online:roll2: i must have the old recipe then.

it's been about 5years since i've been up! god thats a long time! don't think i have any pigs of yours anymore, lost a lot over the winter 

eugh off to work now


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i'll go visit pigglywiggly and her farmyard of animals lol
> 
> out of curiosity why is your cgd now useless?


Haha enjoy : victory:

Bit of light reading for you :whistling2:  Click me


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

If you dont mind waiting 7-12 days for it to be posted then heres one i found on ebay for 99p

@ 30 X 21 JEWELLERS LOUPE MAGNIFIER EYE GLASS GIFT on eBay (end time 06-Aug-10 14:48:11 BST)


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

tigger79 said:


> If you dont mind waiting 7-12 days for it to be posted then heres one i found on ebay for 99p
> 
> @ 30 X 21 JEWELLERS LOUPE MAGNIFIER EYE GLASS GIFT on eBay (end time 06-Aug-10 14:48:11 BST)



this is the one i use!!
very good :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

just ordered me one of these :2thumb:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

hehe good buy x


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'll get sexing as soon as it arrives


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

viperd said:


> so so cute this is MS2 !!! now called marmalade !!


She is looking lovely, you are doing a fab job, do miss her though :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Crestie Chris said:


> *Tries to remember if he held MS2 or not* Damn my terrible memory :lol2:


Nope, wasn't hatched I don't think, I think you held Spanners and Hammers before Hammers got poorly


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> i'll get sexing as soon as it arrives


How rude:whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> How rude:whistling2:


now now rob!!

i have other things for that but thats for the 18+!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

thought i would join in the crestie thread! this is my first breeding season, had 2 hatch and have 4 eggs cooking. 2 of them were layed minutes ago!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> now now rob!!
> 
> i have other things for that but thats for the 18+!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Off to 18+:whistling2:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

judy said:


> thought i would join in the crestie thread! this is my first breeding season, had 2 hatch and have 4 eggs cooking. 2 of them were layed minutes ago!!!!!!!!



yay congrates. im breeding for the first time this year. two eggs in the bator


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

judy said:


> thought i would join in the crestie thread! this is my first breeding season, had 2 hatch and have 4 eggs cooking. 2 of them were layed minutes ago!!!!!!!!


 
yay congrats :2thumb:



rob2278 said:


> Off to 18+:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble:


haha you very rarely see me on the 18+

back to cresties............ i swear mine know they get bugs the day after fresh repashy, every bug day they sit and stare til they get some!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> yay congrats :2thumb:
> 
> back to cresties............ i swear mine know they get bugs the day after fresh repashy, every bug day they sit and stare til they get some!


I get this too. They stare at me. Waiting.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

come on we need more photos, im sure theres more crestie keepers than monitor and tegu keepers, we need to beat two thousand and twenty something pages, start posting lots of random stuff


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

ooh i like that idea


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

philo said:


> ooh i like that idea


so do i


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

philo said:


> so do i


and me too


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> start posting lots of random stuff


OK. 

Bryan Adam's has a wooden leg.


that random enough??


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

philo said:


> ooh i like that idea





philo said:


> so do i





philo said:


> and me too


 more posts :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

philo said:


> more posts :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


 :devil::devil:









































































































geloo


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

press enter loads of times and then put a word at the bottom so we can get more pages but make it crestie related stuff


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

like this. 
cresties are






















































































































































cool


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

you should get a 
























































































































tegu no sorry a









































































crestie


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Feel free to play a part in the interactive story :2thumb:

There once was a crestie from.......


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

hello mr snuggles ( my crestie )


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

New caledonia, one day he...


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

decided he was going to...........


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

buy a coat....


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

so off he popped to his local..........


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Branch of Next.....


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

he was thumbing through the racks when..................


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

a snake popped out........


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

and hissed the following words......


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

i will eat you and you will eat me from the inside, then the snake turned out to be a ..................


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

man in a snake suit............


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

and then another gecko came along and offered him a piggy back, this gecko was big and was still a member of the rhac family, he called himself the.............


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dave.........


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

so then the dave went off and the crestie was on his back. he got out of next and into a random forest and than the dave .............


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> so then the dave went off and the crestie was on his back. he got out of next and into a random forest and than the dave .............


Killed a badger.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Killed a badger.......


He got 21 exp and a worn coat, unfortunately....


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

he was 1 xp off getting a level up, so he killed another badger and got..........


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> he was 1 xp off getting a level up, so he killed another badger and got..........


Rabies.........


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

and then he died............


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> and then he died............


And was cremated, his ashes given to a voodoo witchdoctor........


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

but in heaven he continued his story, he was in the same forest when he...............


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> but in heaven he continued his story, he was in the same forest when he...............


Was confronted by a pigdear.............
google it, it's real.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

the pigdear said.........


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> the pigdear said.........


Alright Dave........


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

dave said ``yeah fine`` then they had a battle to the death and.........


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

philo said:


> dave said ``yeah fine`` then they had a battle to the death and.........


The pigdear was defeated.............


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

dave got 74 exp...........


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

dave leveled up he turned into ...........


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

thedynamicdave


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Crestie fans 

Iv started a wee experiment regarding cresty food after seeing that thread the other week about the various CGDs/versions. 
Watch out for my thread 
xx


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

gecko







































































































cresties in particular

































































































are very cool


























































































































and some can even






















































































lick














































their





















































































eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!???!!!?!?!?!?!?!!!!???!?!?!?!?!??????







































































???that would be like so cool imagine licking your eyes:lol2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

7 6 5 4 3 2 1 10?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

:censor::censor:i am so cool yeah i have 21 21 vision yeah yeah beat that suckers yeah yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2::lol2::flrt::blush::bash::bash::bash::whistling2::notworthy::flrt:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

what has happened to the cresti thread :gasp: lol


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

noone answered me so i went crazy in lonelyness
i am the founder of the crestie thread of course


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

viperd said:


> what has happened to the cresti thread :gasp: lol


It has changed:whistling2:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

opinion on sex please, both pic are of the same crestie, the other 2 are cropped pics


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, i worry about the sanity levels on the crestie thread... Thinks about going back to the monitor and tegu thread..... :hmm::hmm:

Nah i will stay here for a while! 

Just a quick question, since i cannot get my cresties to eat this dam new repashy (which im very unimpressed that i spent so much on stuff that they wont eat) :devil::devil::devil::devil: How often/ how many crickets should i be feeding my 2 cresties? one is 3 1/2 months and the other is 4 1/2 months (i believe) 

Thanks you crazy people! :2thumb:

Hal


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

tigger79 said:


> opinion on sex please, both pic are of the same crestie, the other 2 are cropped pics
> 
> image
> image
> ...



to me thats male


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

tigger79 said:


> opinion on sex please, both pic are of the same crestie, the other 2 are cropped pics
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Looks like a male to me : victory:



bumbleyjoe said:


> Just a quick question, since i cannot get my cresties to eat this dam new repashy (which im very unimpressed that i spent so much on stuff that they wont eat) :devil::devil::devil::devil: How often/ how many crickets should i be feeding my 2 cresties? one is 3 1/2 months and the other is 4 1/2 months (i believe)
> Hal


Try getting hold of Clarks CGD from here and if you send them an email you can request a free sample (appart from a couple of quid for shipping) : victory: it looks like it is being a lot more popular with most geckos then Repashy 

My feeding regime is:
Day one: CGD 
Day two: Leave in the CGD
Day three: Remove the CGD and feed 5 appropriately sized locusts/ crickets 

Then leave it a day and repeat the cycle 

Hope this helps :2thumb:

Chris


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome cool, ive been feeding repasy mixed with fruit each day (purple-vixons recipe), they just dont touch it. I have already ordered the clarks CGD, just waiting for it to turn up. Hopefully they will like that! dont currently have any locusts that small but have crickets, they ate loads yesterday - i just kept feeding them as i was worried because they hadnt eaten anything in a few days. Can they ahve baby mealworms? just i managed to breed some but cant feed them to anything at the mo as they are so small!

Thanks for the advice! :no1:




Crestie Chris said:


> Try getting hold of Clarks CGD from here and if you send them an email you can request a free sample (appart from a couple of quid for shipping) : victory: it looks like it is being a lot more popular with most geckos then Repashy
> 
> My feeding regime is:
> Day one: CGD
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah they can have them in moderation : victory:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

My 2 don't eat the CGD, it's always available for them in the tank though, but tonight I have mixed some 2 part up and put it in with the crickets which the cresties do eat. The crickets are munching away as I type. Anyone else feed their crickets CGD??


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

what happened to the story?!

after reading genuine crestie stuff i've forgot what was happening in it!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> what happened to the story?!
> 
> after reading genuine crestie stuff i've forgot what was happening in it!


Dave died I think:whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Dave got killed


----------



## jesus christ (Jul 3, 2010)

dave died 
who is dave :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

jesus christ said:


> dave died
> who is dave :whistling2::lol2:


dave is the new gecko in the story :flrt:

i shall fill in the gaps for you :2thumb:


----------



## jesus christ (Jul 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> dave is the new gecko in the story :flrt:
> 
> i shall fill in the gaps for you :2thumb:


haha thank you:flrt:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

no worries bab


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

:welcome:Jesus Christ.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

I decided to check on the weights of my cresties tonight, as some have been laying eggs, i also grabbed a couple of up to date photos of them, so here is some pics of my 2 males and 10 females for you all to enjoy, their names are Tigger(38), Pongo(33), Bertha(44), Tokay(36), Piglet(42), Hippy(35), Kanga(36), Roo(30), Purdy(33), Hell Girl(44), Pooh(36), Robyn(36), (weight in grams)

I gonna put out a challenge, if any one can guess which one is which, ill give them a 50% discount on a baby crestie once my eggs start hatching, if they want to buy one that is.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

wow what a great collection not a chance at guessing all of them, but is pic 2 pongo !!!!


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

hello.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening 

no-one fancy attempting my challenge


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

is pic 1 tigger? 

thats as far as my guesses go lol stunning collection


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

by the way tigger, congrats on the bumpage  you must be due around the same time as my best mate, 3rd Feb x


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, the wife is due on valentines day


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

aw bless,
congradulations


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

heres my guess as pics going down they are (i think)
Tigger
Pongo
Bertha
Tokay
Piglet
Hippy
Kanga
Roo
Purdy
Hell Girl
Pooh
Robyn


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

tigger79 said:


> I decided to check on the weights of my cresties tonight, as some have been laying eggs, i also grabbed a couple of up to date photos of them, so here is some pics of my 2 males and 10 females for you all to enjoy, their names are Tigger(38), Pongo(33), Bertha(44), Tokay(36), Piglet(42), Hippy(35), Kanga(36), Roo(30), Purdy(33), Hell Girl(44), Pooh(36), Robyn(36), (weight in grams)
> 
> I gonna put out a challenge, if any one can guess which one is which, ill give them a 50% discount on a baby crestie once my eggs start hatching, if they want to buy one that is.
> 
> image


Really like the colour and patterning of the first one!
stunning male


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

flames are nice although im not that great with morphs


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

wow nice cresties how did some of the tails come off


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

philo said:


> wow nice cresties how did some of the tails come off


----------



## happyhails (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey picked my two up yesterday, I know one is called Wispa, was thinking Breeze for the other one...


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's my lovely El Dorado :flrt:
I see spots!



























And lovely lashes!









8 weeks old and my first crestie.
:flrt:

(Sorry about the poor camera detail).


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Kittysan said:


> *A load of pics of an ikle cresty :lol2:*


Aww very cute little dude :2thumb:


----------



## Tortex (May 20, 2010)

My crestie called harley


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

y have i not been a part of this thread till now.. o well better late than never  
darwin - how r ur two getting on?


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Aww very cute little dude :2thumb:


Thank you!
I love him, even if he does does into a scurrying little devil after dark.:devil:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

bump up crestie peeps


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> y have i not been a part of this thread till now.. o well better late than never
> darwin - how r ur two getting on?


Rejected :Na_Na_Na_Na: and even better, it will be at least 2 days before you can retaliate :whistling2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

bumpup crestie peeps, i have no cresties now, see sig


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Love this thread! Will add my photos of cresties tomorrow as they asleep atm!


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

My cresties, Harley and Quinn:flrt:



















Only had them a week. Love them soooo much. XX


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

heres my two... untill my new ones arrive on sunday...yey

this is bonny...doing his best tree python impression










and this is Clyde... the banana of the Crestie Kingdom


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lovely looking geckos!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I didnt realise that they were not usually as yellow as Clyde until very recently!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Biscuit (male - not fired up)











Cinder (female)











Toffee (female)


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

and a question for the crestie breeders....

can you really incubate at room temperature? as in don't need an incubator?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> and a question for the crestie breeders....
> 
> can you really incubate at room temperature? as in don't need an incubator?


I had wondered this too, but then wouldnt it depend on the ambient temperature of the room


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> I had wondered this too, but then wouldnt it depend on the ambient temperature of the room


I would assume so but as long as the temperature doesn't change much I guess they should be ok

Not that I will be breeding cresties any time soon, just wondered!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I would assume so but as long as the temperature doesn't change much I guess they should be ok
> 
> Not that I will be breeding cresties any time soon, just wondered!


I do plan on breeding cresties next year, thats why I was wondering, they do seem to be temperature dependant as to what sex the babies are.

The pet room I keep my pets in is quite warm so I think it would be fine in there.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

thats leopard geckos where the temperature determines the sex, it hasn't been proven with cresties yet, its suspected, just not proven

think it would need to be warm in the room definately, so don't breed in winter lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> thats leopard geckos where the temperature determines the sex, it hasn't been proven with cresties yet, its suspected, just not proven
> 
> think it would need to be warm in the room definately, so don't breed in winter lol


Ive recently bought 3 books and 2 of the 3 were saying that through their experiences most of the clutches had worked out temp dependant... so best aiming for the middle temperature to hopefully get a good balance!

p.s. the pet room is warmer in the winter than in the summer in my house, because the heater is on, so the actual ambient air temp is usually higher, cos in the summer it doesnt get natural sunlight, so no direct light heat, just ambient air heat!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

One of mine.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I am wondering whether to try the Clarks diet now, cos my cresties have gone off the Repashy stuff, dunno why, I have had it ages and its the original formula, they are just being a pain lol I have even been mixing it with fruit and they aint interested!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I am wondering whether to try the Clarks diet now, cos my cresties have gone off the Repashy stuff, dunno why, I have had it ages and its the original formula, they are just being a pain lol I have even been mixing it with fruit and they aint interested!


Try the Clarke's, my 2 never really bothered with Repashy CGD, I gave them the Clarke's, and they ate it straight away: victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine used to eat it, they just don't want it now lol 

what flavour you give yours?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I am wondering whether to try the Clarks diet now, cos my cresties have gone off the Repashy stuff, dunno why, I have had it ages and its the original formula, they are just being a pain lol I have even been mixing it with fruit and they aint interested!


Yeh me too, mine never seem much interested in it either, but I am keen to try this new stuff.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Mine used to eat it, they just don't want it now lol
> 
> what flavour you give yours?


Papaya is the favourite. (Clarke's that is)


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I also keep finding crickets all over the place like on my windowsill and climbimg up the walls lol how on earth are they escaping out of glass tanks!? lol


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

hmm ok then...they still doing the samples? cos I dont wanna buy a whole load and find out they don't like that flavour!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> hmm ok then...they still doing the samples? cos I dont wanna buy a whole load and find out they don't like that flavour!


I purchased 4 x 1 oz sample bags from Oxford Geckos for the price of a 4oz bag plus postage.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I also keep finding crickets all over the place like on my windowsill and climbimg up the walls lol


Great aint it............


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ooh think I will contact them and see if they can do that, thank you 

I didn't know there was a cresty breeder in Oxford...this is a bad thing...lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I didn't know there was a cresty breeder in Oxford...this is a bad thing...lol


Why?? Cause you will buy more:lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Cos its not far away, and I am banned from more animals, I just bought a female cresty lol and I just sold all my leos, snakes and my chinese cave geckos because of circumstances, so I gotta behave and stick to what I said I would! NO MORE ANIMALS...after this new female lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Cos its not far away, and I am banned from more animals, I just bought a female cresty lol and I just sold all my leos, snakes and my chinese cave geckos because of circumstances, so I gotta behave and stick to what I said I would! NO MORE ANIMALS...after this new female lol


MUST BUY MORE:mf_dribble:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol nope I won't buy any more, I don't want to have more tanks.

I emailed Oxford Geckos to see if they will do me sample bags


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> MUST BUY MORE:mf_dribble:


ive just paid for 2 females to be delivered on saturday, and there is a male I like the look of but dont need... and im sitting here pondoring... should I just get him cos he looks cute?t

lol


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol its very easy to get carried away, reptiles are addictive!

only get the ones you really really want....cos otherwise you will end up with loaaaaaads


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

yep, thats y i have over 60 pets...lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> ive just paid for 2 females to be delivered on saturday, and there is a male I like the look of but dont need... and im sitting here pondoring... should I just get him cos he looks cute?t
> 
> lol


:hmm:

Do it: victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol I couldn't cope with that, I like my holidays too much

I used to have over 30, but it became a chore rather than an enjoyable hobby...I won't let that happen again!

Gonna have my 4 cresties and that is it...well those and my parrots lol

I was looking for a mayan rainforest kit earlier cos I wanna change my crestie viv, my male isn't in an exo-terra but it is a glass tank, but damn are they expensive!!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

this would of course lead to me having to find another female for him to mate with at some point...lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> this would of course lead to me having to find another female for him to mate with at some point...lol


= more cresties:2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> lol I couldn't cope with that, I like my holidays too much
> 
> I used to have over 30, but it became a chore rather than an enjoyable hobby...I won't let that happen again!
> 
> ...



I actually had a go at people in the 'holiday' thread recently about being so obsessed with pets that they didnt go on holidays, I just get someone in to feed them... end of.... it only takes me 10 min per day for feeding, so its no big deal!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have many people I can ask to look after my animals having moved 200 miles away from home lol so the less I have the better really


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Unfortunately I don't have many people I can ask to look after my animals having moved 200 miles away from home lol so the less I have the better really


poor you, im getting the saturday girl from my salon to do it... its a great deal... I get a pet sitter, she gets a flat for a week... everyone is a winner


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

well I can get one of my friends to do it but I cant expect them to remember how to look after loads of different types of animals, so just cresties and birds much easier


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

i chose wild normal


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

You lot can talk for england :lol2:

but to make this post constructive... yes you can incubate at room temp but its very hard to prevent temp fluctuations, most breeders make their own incubators using a ploy box, stat, and heat source. Also cresties have not been proven as TSD but you might want to take into account that at higher temps they tend to take less time to hatch then at a lower temp (although this also means that they are a little smaller).

That was way too serious for a Saturday morning :whistling2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

when you say "wild" type, what exactly are you classing as a wild type, to me almost every cresty turns out different so there is no specific morph id class as a wild type, but with the vote i said morph as i love dalmations and creamsicles


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm I'm wondering, can I feed my cresties dubia roaches? Cos I've still got a load from when I had my leos


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Hmm I'm wondering, can I feed my cresties dubia roaches? Cos I've still got a load from when I had my leos


You can: victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yay! Will give that a try once they have munched all their crickets!


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

May have to try also!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Squeeze Bottle : victory:


I finally got around to adding them to our site:

12 oz Widemouth Squeeze Bottle Clear [SQUEEZE] - £2.69 : Lizard Planet!


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

How long will the Clarkes / Repashy last in the bottle in the fridge?

Don't want to feed the guys something that has gone off!


----------



## chris10 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got to say a big thumbs up to Clark's gecko diet, I've been using it the last few days now and they love the stuff. I came down and checked on their milk tops and couldn’t believe it there was only a little bit left in the bottom!! 

I've been using repashy for months and normally there would only be the odd lick marks in or none been eaten at all.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not too sure, i have not experimented!

I will look to find out


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

bump up for the crestie thread :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nmcnaught said:


> How long will the Clarkes / Repashy last in the bottle in the fridge?
> 
> Don't want to feed the guys something that has gone off!


its good for a week.
best get two squeezy bottles for when ones in the wash :2thumb:


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

Just checking as I made some clarkes diet in a milk bottle top for a hatchling one day and by the end of the second I was seeing signs of mould???

I wondered if it was the heat so am trying them somewhere a little cooler.
It was about 23 - 27 degrees. They are now in the low 20's and so far I haven't had the same problem.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

nmcnaught said:


> Just checking as I made some clarkes diet in a milk bottle top for a hatchling one day and by the end of the second I was seeing signs of mould???
> 
> I wondered if it was the heat so am trying them somewhere a little cooler.
> It was about 23 - 27 degrees. They are now in the low 20's and so far I haven't had the same problem.


Looks like you've sussed it then: victory:


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope so! as I do adore the hatchlings


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

From googling there are a few threads on the repashy forum about keeping CGD in the fridge made up for a week or two with it still being fine.

Id recormend doing a fast search and reading those 

The bottles are selling well at the moment


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

i used to make it up and keep it in the fridge but found that after a couple of days they would eat less, until eventually not touching it at all. As soon as i made some more they started eating again! Also while i'm writing on here ... where can i get some lights for evening viewing for cresties that give off hardly any heat as i do not want it to raise the temp! 

Steve


----------



## Shortie123 (May 11, 2010)

Just came accross this thread thought I would add pics of my babies :2thumb:

Duo - 5months









Rosie - 4months - From Kempton Expo


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

soooo cute


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

Had mouldy diet again today after 2 days????


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

so whos hoping to get cresties at the donny next weekend


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

bump up for the crestie thread


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

woo  if you wish to see my ikkle gecko look on my "3months today " thread  

<3 im in looove with cresties x


----------



## Mrrikki (Aug 4, 2010)

All of these posts and photos make me want a Crestie more! I must wait though, I need to get rid of my fish tank for space first.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

my lil fella is a total poser!! loves lookin at himself! well he is rather stunning


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

i introduced my crestie clan not too long ago, they're definately the best thing ive kept, so much character.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

so whos getting crestiesat the doncaster show ?


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

philo said:


> so whos getting crestiesat the doncaster show ?


Me! Getting a new female to add to the ever growing brood!


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

KerryLou said:


> Me! Getting a new female to add to the ever growing brood!


 congrats


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Getting bigger so fast


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

hey everyone, im hoping to get a new baby crestie next weekend, got everythink set up, got repashy complete on order, just add water? if this is correct! can any help me with feeding a babycrestie? as is live food essential?no drama if it is as i have no worries feeding it, an how r they with cockroaches? many thanks


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

salamanda said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww so tiny n cute!! >_<


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

Some pictures of my tribe. Have hundreds but theses are my favourite.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of Keiko


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> awww so tiny n cute!! >_<


not so small these days :lol2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Such an old thread, more pics everyone


----------



## Soapie78 (Jan 10, 2010)

My guys
Beans








Puck








Beans again








Prod


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

*new to cresties*

hi i just got my first crestie yesterday
seems to be settling in well can anyone tell me his morph as im new just starting to learn how to tell what the difference is in some colourations, i think he a chocolate harlequin with some dalmatian in there too not 100% hope everyone can help cheers


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

benjaybo said:


> hi i just got my first crestie yesterday
> seems to be settling in well can anyone tell me his morph as im new just starting to learn how to tell what the difference is in some colourations, i think he a chocolate harlequin with some dalmatian in there too not 100% hope everyone can help cheers imageimage


High percent Pinstripe with harlequin markings and a tiny bit of dal spotting : victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> High percent Pinstripe with harlequin markings and a tiny bit of dal spotting : victory:


yes thought so hows u matey! shame just a few mm on one side of his pinstripe which aint connected and aroung 6 mm on other side. its pretty hard to get crestie females up in yorkshire lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

benjaybo said:


> yes thought so hows u matey! shame just a few mm on one side of his pinstripe which aint connected and aroung 6 mm on other side. its pretty hard to get crestie females up in yorkshire lol


I'm brilliant thanks, how you doing?
Yeh must be frustrating for the breeder and new owner that only a few mm stopped it from being a perfect pinstripe but still stunning all the same, i love the nice clean pillars of patterning on the sides :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> I'm brilliant thanks, how you doing?
> Yeh must be frustrating for the breeder and new owner that only a few mm stopped it from being a perfect pinstripe but still stunning all the same, i love the nice clean pillars of patterning on the sides :2thumb:


im not too bed cheers mate just chilling waiting to be able to get a female in a few weeks then see what happens aye hehe
cheers haha yes thats why i got him as the only thing i can think of thats not 100% is his pinstripe which i dont mind as ill be breeding him in hope of getting some dals and harlys if i get some full pinstripes all well and good if not oh well as long as i can breed nice harlys,
what cresties you got mate pics lets see lol
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

benjaybo said:


> im not too bed cheers mate just chilling waiting to be able to get a female in a few weeks then see what happens aye hehe
> cheers haha yes thats why i got him as the only thing i can think of thats not 100% is his pinstripe which i dont mind as ill be breeding him in hope of getting some dals and harlys if i get some full pinstripes all well and good if not oh well as long as i can breed nice harlys,
> what cresties you got mate pics lets see lol
> : victory:: victory:: victory:


Yeh, he should throw out some good babies, very nice colouring and patterning :2thumb:

I've got 3 at the minute at 1.2

Adult Female 










Juvi Female 










Adult Male


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Yeh, he should throw out some good babies, very nice colouring and patterning :2thumb:
> 
> I've got 3 at the minute at 1.2
> 
> ...


stunners mate
i should be getting a female from worthing in a couple a weeks she is from urban gecko in canada but she has a slightly floppy tail but its not enough to get in her way so should be good she is a banana colour when fired up then have some babies i would like to get and raise away from any breeding project just to see what males and females come out an such lol
you breeding yours at the mo mate


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

benjaybo said:


> stunners mate
> i should be getting a female from worthing in a couple a weeks she is from urban gecko in canada but she has a slightly floppy tail but its not enough to get in her way so should be good she is a banana colour when fired up then have some babies i would like to get and raise away from any breeding project just to see what males and females come out an such lol
> you breeding yours at the mo mate


sounds good!

Not breeding yet, adult female needs to put on a bit of weight first but shouldnt be long at all now :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> sounds good!
> 
> Not breeding yet, adult female needs to put on a bit of weight first but shouldnt be long at all now :2thumb:


kl what would you say is a good breeding weight for a female im guessing about 35 to 45grams would be good?
: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

benjaybo said:


> kl what would you say is a good breeding weight for a female im guessing about 35 to 45grams would be good?
> : victory:


Most say the minimum is 40g and about 18 months old but there is exceptions depending on how big/small the gecko is, if it has a tail etc : victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Most say the minimum is 40g and about 18 months old but there is exceptions depending on how big/small the gecko is, if it has a tail etc : victory:


kl i wouldn't breed before 2 really but thats just me lol like to let them live their childhood as it were :lol2:
: victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Salamanda said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little stunner ya got there 
: victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

im just about to get my first crestie in sept, and extreme blonde harliquin - canNOT wait!


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Julie&James said:


> image


The one on the left in this photo now lives with me! He's called Splat and he now looks like this at just over a year old! Love him to bits! :flrt:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I like Harley's, halloween harley's ( not that i will ever own one), pinstripes. Anything with high contrasting colours, Red pin's look nice.


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

spottymint said:


> I like Harley's, halloween harley's ( not that i will ever own one), pinstripes. Anything with high contrasting colours, Red pin's look nice.


i love bi-colour reds and im getting a female one in the next 2 weeks hehe
you can pick up baby halloween harlies for about £55 to £75 some real nices should treat yourself : victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> im just about to get my first crestie in sept, and extreme blonde harliquin - canNOT wait!


nice mate male or female or ya getting a youngster i will get one at some point happy with breeding with my male i have now for a while before he has a break and i start changing my males about different females or as my fiancee would say oh no more vivs :lol2:
: victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> The one on the left in this photo now lives with me! He's called Splat and he now looks like this at just over a year old! Love him to bits! :flrt:
> 
> image


awesome lil fella : victory:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

spottymint said:


> I like Harley's, halloween harley's ( not that i will ever own one)


why???


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

:mf_dribble:


Miss Lily said:


> The one on the left in this photo now lives with me! He's called Splat and he now looks like this at just over a year old! Love him to bits! :flrt:
> 
> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Look at his ickle face :flrt:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Look at his ickle face :flrt:
> image


aweome nice colours what morph is he


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

partial pinstripe harly


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

benjaybo said:


> aweome nice colours what morph is he


Not sure, not all that clued up on morphs :blush: errm partial pinstripe'ish something maybe? :lol2:
Here's one from above:









And his lil friend.. Sorry rubbish phone pics!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> partial pinstripe harly


hahaha he wasn't asking for that crestie, it was in his sig you nutcase :lol2:

It was the yellow one posted
Which IMO is a tiger/brindle

Edit: with le portholes


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Chris18 said:


> hahaha he wasn't asking for that crestie, it was in his sig you nutcase :lol2:
> 
> It was the yellow one posted
> Which IMO is a tiger/brindle
> ...


He's just cream or yellow to me, morphs confuse me :lol2: He's not fired up in those pics.


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not sure, not all that clued up on morphs :blush: errm partial pinstripe'ish something maybe? :lol2:
> Here's one from above:
> image
> 
> ...


kl is a nice crestie, i have 3 adults on way on the 27th will be at mine on 28th whoop
hes my male im gonna breed with 
shaman not fired up 








and he is quite fired up in my signature pic.


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> hahaha he wasn't asking for that crestie, it was in his sig you nutcase :lol2:
> 
> It was the yellow one posted
> Which IMO is a tiger/brindle
> ...


yeh i was gonna say tiger/brindle but wasn't 100% lol hows u matey! got any new cresties:no1:
: victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hi am getting my cresties today whoop
: victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

*cresties*

here they are my new family additions 
first up is male Zeus 








him again this pic showing his tiger markings more








here is Aphrodite my bi-red female mostly fired up!








and here is my Canadian female Freya








ive been told what their morphs are but anyone who knows for definite feel free to say :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

heres my very little Crestie Family

un-named - need a name









Rocko









Marley










If anyone wants to give me their morphs please feel free. i know rocko is a buckskin, and marley is a harley with dal spots - but really unsure on the top un-named one, had many suggestions but they all conflict...


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

un named = keith i think its the perfect name....


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

nice cresties you should call the un named one Frimple!


xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> heres my very little Crestie Family
> 
> un-named - need a name
> image
> ...


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

benjaybo said:


> nice cresties you should call the un named one Frimple!


Thanks, ill note down the name, i think im going to put them all in hat and pick a name out


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Thanks, ill note down the name, i think im going to put them all in hat and pick a name out


awesome you should also put liono from thundercats : victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Thanks, ill note down the name, i think im going to put them all in hat and pick a name out


 Its got to be keith or ejac if its a male but if its a female id go with zingy

:lol2: im no good at names


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> Its got to be keith or ejac if its a male but if its a female id go with zingy
> 
> :lol2: im no good at names


haha good names hope one of us wins the naming prize :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i think we have gone with "Squish"


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

halloween :flrt:


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

hehe just been reading through this thread...i missed what happened to dave....i saw him...hes alive....he was just away re-doing his talent tree....

heres a pic of my two little ones .

Up first is Dylan , hes a tiger/brindle with portholes around 6 grams , got a loupe on him and can see pores but time will tell . hes a little fatty who noms on anything .





































Second up is Charlie , hes a wee little one only about 2-3grams , not sure what he is im thinking chocolate harley almost full pinstripe with fringing .
first pic is fired up and the others are him in shed


----------



## kermit123 (Aug 27, 2011)

they are lovely :flrt:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i think we have gone with "Squish"


awesome matey! sounds good to me : victory:



Laura_M said:


> hehe just been reading through this thread...i missed what happened to dave....i saw him...hes alive....he was just away re-doing his talent tree....
> 
> heres a pic of my two little ones .
> 
> ...



awesome cresties nice markings think is is a chocolate harley 
: victory:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi guys i think i will be getting a new crestie, a hatchling hopefully,
any ideas on names ?
Thanks,
Bye


----------

